# Could I have IBS ? WORRIED !



## Joben (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello

My name is Joben, I am 17 and I think I might have IBS

For a very long time now, I have always pretty much had constipation about 80% of the time. I only goto the toilet for a #2 every 2-3 days or so and it looks as if it is made up of lots of small balls just pressed together, which might sound weird. About a week ago I started to get abdominal pains/muscle spasm feelings which were pretty much all just below my rib cage. I have tried to eat well and drink lots of water but it hasn't helped at all and I am starting to think it could be something serious !!! and I have severe anxiety about these things..In the last year I have convinced myself I had brain/liver spine cancer :/ Which have all been preved false.

I have been feeling sick for a while, about a week but it is slowly getting better. About a month ago I went to a party and had some drinks..about 4 beers and a few shots and the next morning my gut hurt really bad, like an ache..I drank some water and after about an hour it was gone...does that mean anything ?

For years I have had a problem with blood from every now and then but it only seems to come when I have a rash, use toilet paper often or dont wipe well enough...This sounds very gross -.- I have been given hemeroid cream and it has pretty much stopped all the bleeding and I have gone to the toilet about 5 more times thanks to Movicol the doctor gave me as she thaught it would be constipation, and all with no sign of blood so far so I dont think it is coming anywhere inside or I would have seen more. Plus I only see blood when my bum hurts or is itchy.

I had mucas with my poo a few days ago which was kind of cleary/yellow when I wastry to goto the toilet but I havn't seen it since then. I have been burping alot for months, like alot ! and whenever I eat food I seem to get heartburn so I have to drink something..not sure if that is related or not. The left side of my tummy feels as if it is full but I have gone to the toilet many times. The spasm's come randomly and can last a while and its not always accompanied by the pain, and vise versa. I am terrified that I might have bowel cancer and I cant help but think the worst and perhaps having IBS is the only thing I could think of.

My eating pattern is terrible, I normally don't eat untill about 12-1 in the day which is a small mean then I pig out on crappy foods at about 6-8 ect. I'm not sure if skipping breakfast and just filling my stomach all at once can be to blame but I havn't done this in about a week..when I started to notice this problem. I have had an ultrasound of my Liver. gallbladder, visible bile ducts, pancreas, spleen, kindeys, abdominal aorta and para aortic regions and they were all normal. This was done because some of my liver function test results came back abdnormal but seem to be going down now..they were never extremely high and the doctor thinks it's just growing.

Can anyone relate to me at all or keep me from going crazy :3

Thankyou in advance people !!!


----------



## KCS30 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi Joben, I am also 17 and think I may possibly have ibs.

Since you had constipation so often in your life, you most likely have IBS - C. Often when your constipated, it not unusual to have stools the way you described. Especially because you have been having abdominal pain, that you probably have ibs. I sometimes think I may have ibs, but am going to be tested for thyroid problems as I think for me, this what is causing my bowel problems. I have really bad anxiety too - I'm always thinking the worst thing it could be and in the past (and the present as well!) am often falsely thinking I have some serious disease. I wouldn't be too worried about the blood thing because often with the things you described or if you get 'Anal fissure' when you wipe too hard, or when your constipated. I was terrified I had a serious bowel illness as well, but since you've had mucus, that sounds very much like IBS, and is a very common symptom of it. IBS can often also cause problems with your stomach an discomfort after eating. Try to get better eating habits - because this may ease some of your symptoms. I've heard that its best with people with ibs to eat smaller meals, but more often in the day if it helps. Annoyingly, finding out if you have ibs is an elimination process. I would go to the doctor and describe what's been going on - some doctors nay even diagnose you there if you fit the criteria, and it sounds like you do, especially since so many tests of yours came back clear. I can somewhat relate to you - I hate having these bowel problems, its such a pain in the butt (quite literally!). I was worried they'd affect my exams at one point. Its also such an embarrassing problem to have or tell people about it even if they are doctors. It is also quite hard to deal with it at a young age like we are, because anxiety is really bad in teenagers.

I really hope you start feeling better and please let me know how everything goes - like if you get a diagnosis - even if its not ibs, but I'm pretty sure that's what it is. Its nice to know your not alone!

Best wishes,

K x


----------



## KyleIBS (Oct 6, 2014)

You most likely have IBS-C, which is constipation. You will not find a definitive answer out here on the forums, as some of us aren't doctors. I would use MiraLax and see how that works for you, just follow the directions on the label and you should be fine!


----------

